# Another Munchkin!



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

As you know, you can never have just one kitten. So, I decided to get myself another munchkin cat and I just had to show her off.


























Now, I just need to come up with a name! Any ideas?!


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

angel cuz she looks like one in those pics.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

her eyes look purple!!!! She is a pretty kitten!!! Whats her attitude like?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! She's sooo cute.


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the love guys!

Oh and in relation to her personality, the breeder tells me she is a fiesty tigress! Loves to bat at her feather toy and pounce!

I cant wait til I can go pick her up in a few weeks and I get to see her and Aiden play together!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Aaahh, he's too cute for words! I just want to squeeze him!  

How's Aiden going, do you have any recent photos of him?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Aiden and Angel - I love it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such a cute kitten, congrats!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

She's so fluffy! <3

Cute pictures!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart She's sooooooo cute...


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments on the new baby guys! I really appreciate. Still need a name though so keep them coming!

Oh, and here are pictures of Aiden, Silver. The ones with the bad lighting I just took on my cellphone(boyfriend currently has the nice canon camera UGH!). So, excuse the bad image quality. The laptop picture is from about 2 months ago but it's too precious not to post lol.


----------



## Soaky (Aug 17, 2008)

haha cool, i've never seen a kitten in person before. Just either puppies, dogs, or juvenile and adult cats.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hope Love Beauty, Aiden is as cute as ever!! He's still one of the most adorable cats I've ever seen! 

As for the new kitty's name, I'm no good with names unfortunately!  Do you have a list of potential names?


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

very cute!! Congrats on the newest Munchkin!!!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Aweeee, what a little honey!  Congrats!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Aww, you have such cutie kitties.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

soaky wrote



> i've never seen a kitten in person before.


Well keep visiting Catforum and you're in for a few treats  Kittens, kittens everywhere  

seashell


----------



## shicagah (Jun 1, 2008)

Such cuteness.  I'm thinking about getting my mom a munchkin, as she's always wanted one.

How about Zohar? (roll the r) The name just struck me when I saw her.


----------



## Hope Love Beauty (Apr 6, 2008)

shicagah said:


> Such cuteness.  I'm thinking about getting my mom a munchkin, as she's always wanted one.


Definitely do! Aiden has been the most lovable adorable cat I have ever met/seen. Everyone who sees him loves his friendly, gentle disposition. I have had so many tell me they want their own. I am pretty sure I have basically sold my breeder's next batch of kittens for her! hehe!

Now, in terms of name. I was really trying to find something to set off her color. She is a chocolate colored torbie if you cant tell by the pictures!


----------

